# Newest handbag



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It came today .it's sooo pretty... 
Www.dzbagshop.com for all handmade purses, handbags etc


































Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not bad! Nice handles.


----------

